# Funktionswäsche für den Winter gesucht



## lara79 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich wollte mir heute ein Set Funktionswäsche für den Winter kaufen, hat aber nicht geklappt. Es gab nur kratzigen No-Name-Kram und das unverschämt teure Zeug von Odlo, Mammut und Craft. Kennt jemand von Euch evtl. eine günstigere Alternative? Ich hatte mal tolle Wäsche von Medico, die Marke gibt´s aber offenbar nicht mehr


----------



## swe68 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe fast nur Odlo, die Merinoshirts nehme ich als"normale" Sportshirts. Eine Unterhose von Craft liegt auch irgendwo rum.
Das Odlozeug ist unverschämt teuer, es hält aber unglaublich lang! Mein ältestes Teil ist von 1999.
Von Medico habe ich noch eine uralte Laufhose - schade, dass es die nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mal Schiesser ausprobiert - allerdings fällt das auch unter die Kategorie "teuer"...

Im Moment bin ich ganz begeistert von einem Langarmunterhemd (Damen) von b-Twin, der Eigenmarke von Decathlon. 20 sehr gut angelegte Euro, wie mir scheint. 

Wenn Decathlon für Dich nicht erreichbar ist (wie auch für mich), dann frag doch hier mal rum. Es kommt immer mal jemand dorthin, bike2bfree zum Beispiel. Die hat nur ein paar Kilometer nach Mulhouse...


----------



## mtbbee (16. Oktober 2009)

also ich würde 2 meiner Odlo Shirts gerne verschenken .... sind mir im Laufe der Zeit zu groß geworden, habe XS/S so meistens 36 .... sie sind immer noch verdammt gut, jedoch ich kann sie einfach auch nicht mehr sehen ... wer will? Ein blaues und ein dickeres weißes ...

als ohne Arm Version habe ich mir das geholt http://www.bobshop.de/Frauen/Rad-Un...ORA-Hidden-Power-Frauen-Traegershirt-rot.html und bin begeistert. Gibts leider nichts das nicht als Langarm


----------



## dubbel (16. Oktober 2009)

was spricht gegen das unverschämt teure zeug?


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Oktober 2009)

etirel im sportgeschäft (intersport) liegt preislich zwischen den ganz billigen, schlecht geschnittenen und schnell müffelnden und den teureren teilen. entspricht m.e. etwa der odlo qualität vor 5/6 jahren. 
ansonsten sehr zu empfehlen icebreaker merino sachen. 'nen 150er tshirt plus 260er rolli mit nem softshell drüber ist selbst bei -5° morgens mit dem rad auf dem weg zur arbeit kuschelig warm. 

ciao
flo


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> was spricht gegen das unverschämt teure zeug?



der Preis?


----------



## dubbel (16. Oktober 2009)

mal im ernst: selbst wenn das zeug nur die hälfte kostet - so groß ist der absolute unterschied in euro ja nun wirklich nicht. 
dafür aber besseres material, besserer schnitt, mutmaßlich bessere funktion - was ist mir das wert?


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> mal im ernst: selbst wenn das zeug nur die hälfte kostet - so groß ist der absolute unterschied in euro ja nun wirklich nicht.
> dafür aber besseres material, besserer schnitt, mutmaßlich bessere funktion - was ist mir das wert?



Naja, wir suchen eben nach dem besten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Heißt: die eierlegende Wollmilchsau für wenig Geld. Hast Du einen konkreten Tipp? - Allerdings suchen wir hier nach Damenmodellen...


----------



## TomatoAc (16. Oktober 2009)

Tchibo und die Motorradzubehörhändler (Louis, Polo, Hein Gericke) haben auch ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis


----------



## mtbbee (16. Oktober 2009)

Tschiibo finde ich nicht so dolle, genauso wie das Zeug vom Aldi - passt nicht richtig und müffelt ganz im Gegensatz zu Odlo, Craft, Diadora viel zu schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lara79 (16. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die ganzen Tipps. Das mit den Motorradzubehörfritzen ist interessant, Tschibo ginge auch, obwohl die gerade nix haben. 

Aber: Ich hab online sehr günstige Funktionswäsche von Con-ta entdeckt. Nur 25 Euro für Hose und Shirt aus angerauhtem Trevira! Die (deutsche) Marke ist scheinbar nicht so bekannt. Ich trage schon normale Wäsche von denen, die machen eigentlich gute Sachen. Hab mal ein Set bestellt und bin gespannt.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2009)

Erzähl mal, ob´s was taugt! 

Ich habe ein paar (Damen)Sport-Unterhemden von Aldi. Leider werden und bleiben die feucht bis nass...


----------



## swe68 (16. Oktober 2009)

Tchibo/Aldi/Lidl kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus. Die Qualität stimmt einfach nicht, auch wenn das P/L-Verhältnis gut ist.


----------



## polo (16. Oktober 2009)

wolle in uk bestellen


----------



## dubbel (16. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Naja, wir suchen eben nach dem besten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Heißt: die eierlegende Wollmilchsau für wenig Geld. Hast Du einen konkreten Tipp?


skinfit

p.s. 





Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Allerdings suchen wir hier nach Damenmodellen...


à propos damen: meine sucht eine lange RR-hose für den winter, habt ihr einen konkreten tip?
(oder eigenen thread aufmachen?)


----------



## sixwasnine (16. Oktober 2009)

@dubbel: bin zwar keine "Lady" - wer kann das schon von sich behaupten ? - aber einen Tipp kann ich trotzdem geben: lange Winterhose von Gore-Bike-Wear ohne Polster kaufen und darunter die normale RR-Hose anziehen. Evtl. noch Beinlinge, wenns ganz kalt wird. Ansonsten richtig professionell für RR macht es Assos. Obwohl sehr teuer, stimmt bei dieser Marke das P/L-Verhältnis alle male.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> (oder eigenen thread aufmachen?)



Mach ich gern für Dich!


----------



## Coffee (16. Oktober 2009)

hi,

ich habe inzwischen fast komplett wieder auf natur dh merino umgestellt  hier habe ich gute erfahrungen mir icebreaker und spartwool. sugoi macht inzwischen auch funktionsshirts in merino  oder auch fuse. sogar die haedtücher gibt es jetzt in merino 

lg coffee


----------



## nikl69 (16. Oktober 2009)

Sportful bietet auch tolle Unterwäsche. Die haben eine recht große Auswahl, für fast jeden Preis und jede Temperatur. Ich trage selbst eine lange Unterhose und ein Unterhemd
http://sportful.it/w09/base_layer/performance_cotton.php?id=0080161


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2009)

sixwasnine schrieb:


> @dubbel: bin zwar keine "Lady" (...)



Aber Du fühlst Dich offenbar wohl hier im _Ladies only_...


----------



## mtbbee (16. Oktober 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6437046&postcount=1

ähm ja mitlesende Männer 

Zu Merino Wolle: ich kenne eigentlich nur die Version, welche man mit der Hand waschen muß und keine Maschinenwäsche verträgt ... davon habe ich auch so ein Teil, kann ja aus den Anfängen sein - ziehe ich an, wenns so richtig zapfig kalt ist und da gibts auch kaum was besseres


----------



## swe68 (16. Oktober 2009)

Die neueren Merino-Modelle kannst Du alle in die Waschmaschine feuern.
Ich stimme Coffee zu, dass das Zeug unschlagbar ist. Ich stelle meine Outdoor-Shirts auch auf Merino um. Habe jetzt wieder was Langärmliges bestellt 
"Leider" habe ich einiges von Odlo, das unkaputtbar ist


----------



## mtbbee (16. Oktober 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Die neueren Merino-Modelle kannst Du alle in die Waschmaschine feuern.




cool, ehrlich - das hört sich Klasse an, was genau bzw. wo hast Du bestellt?



swe68 schrieb:


> "Leider" habe ich einiges von Odlo, das unkaputtbar ist



genau, so geht es mir auch, wie gesagt, ich würde ja meine verschenken, Ich will endlich was neues und man kann doch das funktionsfähige nicht einfach so in die Tonne hauen


----------



## Coffee (16. Oktober 2009)

ich wasche alle meine merinos in der wama. das ein oder andere teil hat sogar schon mal den trockner überlebt  schön ist halt das man die auch so gut mal tragen kann. und es gibt sie ja inzwischen in ganz dünn 

lg coffee


----------



## polo (16. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> cool, ehrlich - das hört sich Klasse an, was genau bzw. wo hast Du bestellt?


wie ich oben geschrieben habe: in uk bestellen. man sollte seine größe kennen, man muß z.t. höhere versandkosten in kauf nehmen, dafür sind die preise (derzeit z.t. sonderangebote) unschlagbar.


----------



## mtbbee (16. Oktober 2009)

in welchem Shop? Uk ist groß .... ggf könnte ich das an Kollegen in London senden lassen - müßte mal sehen wie hoch die Versandkosten überhaupt sind. Sammelbestellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (16. Oktober 2009)

http://www.google.co.uk/products?hl...countryUK|countryGB&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wf
z.b. webtogs.co.uk versandkostenfrei ab 150£


----------



## swe68 (16. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> cool, ehrlich - das hört sich Klasse an, was genau bzw. wo hast Du bestellt?
> 
> ....



Ich habe ein ganz dünnes von Ulvang, ein etwas dickeres von Ulvang und bald ein langärmliges von Ortovox.
Bestellt habe ich letzteres bei Sport Buck, da ich da als Newsletterkunde kurzzeitig mal 25% Rabatt hatte.
Die anderen beiden sind mir auch günstig zugelaufen (McTrek online und Skimax Ausverkauf).
Icebreaker wurde ich auch gerne testen (sehr guter Ruf), aber erst müssten die Odlos ja draufgehen....


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Sammelbestellung


----------



## Coffee (16. Oktober 2009)

bei interesse an smartwool könnte ich evtl helfen  bzgl. sammelbestellung

lg coffee


----------



## mtbbee (16. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


>





nicht schlecht: http://www.webtogs.co.uk/Icebreaker_Beast_Briefs_100868-8942.html 

also dann, was darfs denn sein?  150 Pfund dürften doch zusammen zu bekommen sein, die führen auch Icebreaker ... ich verlasse mich da auch Eure Empfehlung und könnte auch bestellen



Coffee schrieb:


> bei interesse an smartwool könnte ich evtl helfen  bzgl. sammelbestellung
> 
> lg coffee



wenns gutes Material ist, warum nicht?


----------



## sixwasnine (16. Oktober 2009)

Vom Hautgefühl und bezüglich Geruchsfaktor ist Merino tatsächlich unschlagbar. Der Schweisstransport ist allerdings um Einiges schlechter, als bei der Odlo-Kunstfaser. Wer also sehr intensiven Sport treibt, sollte besser zur Kunstfaser greifen. 

Mein Orthovox-Merino-Shirt, welches ich im Winter 2006 teuer gekauft habe, ist sehr dünn geworden und hat Löcher und Risse und bleicht auch in den Schweisszonen vollkommen aus. Bei Odlo ist mir das noch nie passiert. Außerdem ist das Merino-Zeugs überteuert.


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> nicht schlecht: http://www.webtogs.co.uk/Icebreaker_Beast_Briefs_100868-8942.html



Da hätte dann auch noch ein Riegel Platz...


----------



## mtbbee (16. Oktober 2009)

das finde ich gar nicht so schlecht - aber wie gesagt, kenne mich da nicht so aus: http://www.webtogs.co.uk/Icebreaker_Womens_Atlas_Half_Zip_101757.html


----------



## Sickgirl (16. Oktober 2009)

Meine Lieblingsunterhemd, das Brynje:http://www.radsportbekleidung.de/product_info.php/info/p76_Brynje---T-Shirt-Netzunterhemd.html

Durch die Netzstruktur fühlt es sich auch bei hoher Anstrengung nie nass an. Und trotz der weiten Maschenstruktur hält es super warm.

Ich habe drüber ein Langarmtrikot und eine Winterjacke und fahre damit locker bis 0°.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friederike.Sack (16. Oktober 2009)

merina à la icebreaker ist nonplusultra. das argument "kann man mehrere tage anziehen, ohne dass es stinkt", ist allerdings nur ekelerregend. die bakterien und krätzemilben entwickeln sich nämlich trotzdem munter weiter. da schon lieber täglich ein neues billigshirt.


----------



## Coffee (16. Oktober 2009)

es ist kein hygieneproblem so ein shirt auch mal 2 oder gar 3 tage anzuziehen wenn man beispielsweise auf einer hüttentour in den bergen unterwegs ist.

lg coffee


----------



## sixwasnine (16. Oktober 2009)

Friederike.Sack schrieb:


> *krätzemilben* entwickeln sich nämlich trotzdem munter weiter.


 
Du verwechselst da jetzt etwas. Gehe besser mal zum Hautarzt oder Gyn.


----------



## karmakiller (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich schwöre auf Ortovox-Merino-Unterwäsche und kann sixwasnine überhaupt nicht zustimmen .
Ich fahre meine Ortovox-Shirts (habe ein 180er mit Windstopper, ein 240er und ein 130 Kurzarm) jetzt teilweise in der der 3.Saison  (180er und das 240er) und trotz Maschinenwäsche ist da von Rissen Löchern und oder Ausbleichen *überhaupt nichts* zu sehen! Funktion wie am ersten Tag  ich liebe sie und kaufe mir auch nichts anderes mehr

gibt es übrigens oft günstig bei active-out.de oder funktionelles.de


----------



## mtbbee (16. Oktober 2009)

karmakiller schrieb:


> ....gibt es übrigens oft günstig bei active-out.de oder funktionelles.de




jupi, danke für den Tipp, da wäre ich echt nicht drauf gekommen ... habe zwar vorhin mit funktionelles wegen dem neuen Garmin edge 500 telefoniert, aber auf das http://funktionelles.de/e-vendo.php...ticle&ProdNr=58229&t=6594&c=26218&p=26218&m=s wöäre ich nicht gekommen. Habe in dem Shop schon Suunto + Garmin bestellt - super Service! DANKE !!!!


----------



## mtbbee (16. Oktober 2009)

sixwasnine schrieb:


> Du verwechselst da jetzt etwas. Gehe besser mal zum Hautarzt oder Gyn.



    - ach ich liebe diese Smileys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (16. Oktober 2009)

gerne!
vielleicht kann ich dir bei der Größe noch behilflich sein ? 
ich bin 175cm/63 kg also schlank und trage in dem 185er & 240er Größe L , in dem Kurzarm M - liege aber auch bei "normalen" Klamotten immer zwischen diesen beiden Größen


----------



## mtbbee (16. Oktober 2009)

karmakiller schrieb:


> vielleicht kann ich dir bei der Größe noch behilflich sein ?



 danke

das hier interessiert mich: http://funktionelles.de/e-vendo.php...ticle&ProdNr=58228&t=6594&c=26218&p=26218&m=s
59 Euro ist ja durchaus ok und keine Versandgebühr

weißt Du ob ich das in die Maschine werfen und auch leicht anschleudern kann? Wenn nicht, dann rufe ich da nochmals an.
Müßte dann bei mir S sein denke ich (sollte Merino Wolle ebenso eng anliegen wie die Kunststoff-Faser) ) . Bin ein wenig murkliger: 1.66 und 54kg


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Oktober 2009)

in die maschine ja, je "schwerer" die qualität desto weniger schleudern. 
dem 150er t-shirt ist's egal, aber so 'nen langarm 260 oder 320er nimmt schon 'ne ganze menge wasser und damit gewicht. icebreaker sagt auf dem beipackzettel m.w. nicht schleudern.


----------



## Coffee (16. Oktober 2009)

bei 40 grad dunkelfeinwäsche schleudert meine maschine automatisch nicht so hochtourig 

lg coffee


----------



## swe68 (16. Oktober 2009)

Coffee schrieb:


> es ist kein hygieneproblem so ein shirt auch mal 2 oder gar 3 tage anzuziehen wenn man beispielsweise auf einer hüttentour in den bergen unterwegs ist.
> 
> lg coffee



exakt!
Da lieber ein Merino als ein müffelndes "Plastik"-Shirt.

Den Laden "funktionelles.de" kann ich übrigens aus eigener Erfahrung nur empfehlen. U.a. meine Schneeschuhe sind von dort.


----------



## mtbbee (16. Oktober 2009)

ok ok ... dann ists das richtige

nächste Frage und auch letzte: eng anliegend oder locker?

Odlo, Falke und co trage ich hauteng, aber Merino auch?


----------



## Coffee (16. Oktober 2009)

so dazwischen  aber das liegt im ermessen des trägers. dh wie du dich wohler drin fühlst


----------



## mtbbee (16. Oktober 2009)

ok, prima, danke Euch 
eben wegen Größen nochmals mit denen telefoniert: ich S und da das Einkaufen so einen Spaß macht, nehme ich noch eines für den Cheffe mit  bzw. 2 verscheidene Größen - kann ja zurück senden

werde dann berichten wie das so Zeug ist, hoffe, kann dann auch sagen:


----------



## swe68 (16. Oktober 2009)

ich würde es als "locker eng" bezeichnen.  Also anliegend, aber nicht hauteng.
Du musst dich drin wohlfühlen.


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2009)

Zum Thema enganliegende Wäsche: 
Das ist ja grad ein richtiger Trend, wenn man sich mal in den Sportgeschäften umschaut. Von wegen "bessere Blutzirkulation" und "höhere Leistungsfähigkeit" und so... Hat von euch jemand so ein Teil? Würde mich ja schon mal interessieren, ob das angenehm ist, und vor allem obs was bringt?

Nur der Preis 
Würde ich mir deswegen wahrscheinlich eh nicht kaufen, aber die Neugierde... 

Greez, Scylla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe eine lange Hose von einem der Hersteller - habe ich vergessen. War im Angebot.
Erstmal - beim Anziehen kommt man sich vor wie eine Preßwurst. Der Vorgang des Anziehens ist sehr unangenehm. 
Dann war ich damit auf 1000 hm Schneeschuhtour, teilweise sehr steil, richtig miserables Wetter.
Ich fand es beim Laufen angenehm. Ich bin nach der Anstrengung auf dem Weg nach Hause nicht so ausgekühlt wie sonst. 
Ob der Muskelkater anschließend weniger war, etc. muss ich weiter beobachten.


----------



## Coffee (17. Oktober 2009)

experten sagen wenn man so ein stück NACH dem sport anzieht ist die regeneration schneller  bei langstreckenflügen zieh ich auch immer kniehohe kompressionsstrümpfe an 

lg coffee


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe ein paar dieser _megasexy _Kniestrümpfe.  

Unlängst stand in irgendeiner Radsportzeitschrift was dazu: Bike? BSN? Himmel, ich werde alt...    Egal, das Ergebnis war wohl, dass es bei Flügen neben Bewegung durchaus was bringt, lange Strümpfe anzuziehen, also... wie nennt man die? Strumpfhosen ohne Hosen? Zur Regeneration nach dem Sport nützen wohl bereits Kniestrümpfe, wenn man nicht die Beine hochlegen kann, sondern stehen muss. Aber ehrlich: bemerkt hab´ ich nix! Ich bin tags darauf weder schöner, noch jünger und nicht mal schneller!


----------



## Warnschild (18. Oktober 2009)

Zum allgemeinen Thema "Funktionswäsche für den Winter": Bin von den Sachen von Rono begeistert. Die Hemden sind leicht und warm, von der Funktion her bestens. 

Obwohl ich geld-technisch auch nicht einfach immer kaufen kann, was ich so gern hätte oder mal bräuchte, lohnt sich bei solchen Sachen die Investition: Odlo hält ewig und ist superfunktionell. Und meine Falkesocken habe ich seit fast 10 Jahren, ist mir kürzlich aufgefallen, und sie sind immer noch super und unschlagbar bequem (ohne zu stinken ;-) )...

Die Tchibounterwäsche für den Winter trage ich höchstens an sehr kalten Tage unter normaler Kleidung, nicht so gern beim Sport. Die ist wirklich nicht so der Renner. 



Was ich suche, ist irgenwas Windstoppermäßiges für den Winter, weil ich es oft zu warm finde für ne Winterjacke, aber zu kalt für Unterhemd plus Langarmtrikot allein, weil der Wind einen auskühlt. Die Kombi mit der Windjacke scheint dann so atmungs-un-aktiv. Oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## yjogam (18. Oktober 2009)

ORTOVOX.

Erstmals hatte ich mit Craftunterwäsche probiert: macht den Job gut, aber für kalte Tage wirklich ungünstig. Ausserdem schwitze ich drin das dreifache als sonst. Das Problem kommt, wenn ich den Berg wieder runter fahren muss ( und ich muss runter ). Die Feuchtigkeit bleibt und hinzu kommt noch die Kälte. Alles bleibt in diesem Klamotten haften.
Vielleicht für den Sommer, aber mit Sicherheit nicht für den Winter.

Dann kam ich auf Ortovox.

Was ich heute an hatte, war einen Unterhemd 280, langarm. Obendrauf mein langarmiges Trikot, ein Pant für die Beine und das warst. Perfekt! 
Bin den höchster Berg in Hessen gefahren und die Körpertemperatur ist konstant gewesen. Keine Unterkühlung und keine Überwärmung.
Beim DH eine Windjacke oben drauf und ich möchte diese Kombination nicht mehr missen.
Der Abtransport der Feuchtigkeit war für mich optimal. Die Haut war immer trocken und die Temperatur gleichbleibend. Der Stoff Merino hält also für mich, das was er verspricht, auch beim Biken.

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch was für den Kopf und passende Socken. Es war das Einzige, was richtig gefroren war


----------



## Sekou (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mir nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen aber ich kann nur folgendes empfehlen: 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/m/cycle/7/Craft/

Ab 55 Euro versandkostenfrei und Pro Zero von Craft für ab 18 Euro. Ich frag mich was daran so sau teuer sein soll ;-). dafür beommt man grad mal bei Tschibo nen Hemdchen


----------



## dubbel (19. Oktober 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> Zum Thema enganliegende Wäsche:
> Das ist ja grad ein richtiger Trend, wenn man sich mal in den Sportgeschäften umschaut. Von wegen "bessere Blutzirkulation" und "höhere Leistungsfähigkeit" und so... Hat von euch jemand so ein Teil? Würde mich ja schon mal interessieren, ob das angenehm ist, und vor allem obs was bringt?


s. 





dubbel schrieb:


> kommt drauf an.
> 
> mit den socken gibts im moment einen ähnlichen hype wie mit diesen nasenpflastern vor ein paar jahren.
> problematisch ist auch hier wieder mal nur, dass die dinger von den falschen leuten bei der falschen gelegenheit zu zwecken benutzt werden, die sie nicht erfüllen oder erfüllen können.
> ...


----------



## Coffee (19. Oktober 2009)

socken = Knöchelhoch?

Strümpfe = min Kniehoch

ich würde sogar soweit gehen das Socken nix bringen sondern wenn ab Strümpfen  

lg coffee


----------



## dubbel (19. Oktober 2009)

compression socks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (21. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Oktober 2009)

Genau: Lieber erfroren als uncool!


----------



## swe68 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe heute morgen Kompressionssocken getestet. 
Fühlt sich beim Laufen sehr gut an.  Gerade meine Problemzonen (Knöchel und Wade) werden gut gestützt. Die Muskulatur fühlt sich nun prima an. 
An- und Ausziehen ist ein bißchen schwierig....
Ob es an den Socken lag, dass ich nun 6 min schneller auf 14 km war, glaube ich aber nicht.


----------



## lara79 (23. Oktober 2009)

lara79 schrieb:


> Ich hab online sehr günstige Funktionswäsche von Con-ta entdeckt. Nur 25 Euro für Hose und Shirt aus angerauhtem Trevira! Die (deutsche) Marke ist scheinbar nicht so bekannt. Ich trage schon normale Wäsche von denen, die machen eigentlich gute Sachen. Hab mal ein Set bestellt und bin gespannt.



Erster Erfahrungsbericht: Für den Preis ist die Wäsche echt top. Sie ist zwar nicht so stylish geschnitten wie Odlo und Co., aber sauber verarbeitet, hat einen angenehmen Griff und passt mir trotz Unisex-Größe sehr gut. Gestern bei 8 Grad die erste längere Ausfahrt (einmal Bußgeldstelle und zurück). Das Shirt wärmt gut und ich hatte ein trockenes Körpergefühl. Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## bj2805 (4. November 2009)

Noch ein Tipp für günstige Funktionsunterwäsche: Kaikkialla. Gibt es in Deutschland bei Globetrotter und in Italien bei Sportler. 
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/rubrik.php

Style und Komfort sind ähnlich wie bei Odlo, aber viel preiswerter. Habe seit dem Sommer einige Sachen und bin sehr zufrieden. Ob die Sachen den Langzeittest bestehen, kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Im Winter finde ich Merino Shirts allerdings die noch bessere Alternative - vor allem auf Mehrtagestouren und wenn es richtig kalt ist.


----------



## drummer84 (4. November 2009)

Also ich hab mir heute von Tschibo FunktionsunterwÃ¤sche gekauft.. Lange SchlÃ¼ppa und Shirt mit langen Ãrmeln fÃ¼r 12,99â¬ Konnte es nur vorm Spiegel testen Morgen mal schauen wie es auf dem Bike ist. So wie es sich anfÃ¼hlt bin ich bis jetzt zufrieden...Bei dem Preis kann man auch nicht meckern finde ich.. Ach ja,Filiale in Berlin falls es da Unterschiede gibt..

Das gleiche gibt es auch fÃ¼r die Damen wenn ich mich nicht Irre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muirana (5. November 2009)

Bei Aldi-Nord gibt es ab heute Thermounterwäsche. Ob sie was taugt kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Für 11,99  habe ich sie mir mal mitbringen lassen, mal sehen.


----------



## swe68 (5. November 2009)

Ich habe früher auch öfters das Discounter-Billigzeug gekauft.
Ich hatte immer das Ergebnis, dass ich später etwas neues gekauft habe, weil es nicht taugte oder weil es kaputtging.
OK, es ist billig. Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass ich lieber ein paar EUR mehr in die Hand nehme und dann gleich Qualität kaufe. 
Zur Überbrückung eines finanziellen Engpasses ist es natürlich immer ok.


----------



## mtbbee (5. November 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich habe früher auch öfters das Discounter-Billigzeug gekauft.
> Ich hatte immer das Ergebnis, dass ich später etwas neues gekauft habe, weil es nicht taugte oder weil es kaputtging.
> OK, es ist billig. Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass ich lieber ein paar EUR mehr in die Hand nehme und dann gleich Qualität kaufe.
> Zur Überbrückung eines finanziellen Engpasses ist es natürlich immer ok.




volle Zustimmung von mir ... habe da auch schon einige Erfahrungen hinter mich gebracht. Meine Odlos sind immer noch sehr gut erhalten und nur weil ich mal was neues haben wollte, habe ich das eine jetzt verschenkt.  Tschibo, Lidl, Aldi sind alle wieder schnell aus meinem Schrank verschwunden.

Aufgrund dieses Threads habe ich mir das Orthovox Merinowolle Auslaufmodell bei funktionelles.de  gekauft und wollte mich für Eure Empfehlung bedanken. Ein wirklich gutes Stück was kuschlig warm ist, jedoch nicht vorzeitig zum Schwitzen neigt, müffelt nicht, Maschinenwäsche, schnell trocknend, nicht kratzig, behält nach dem Waschen/Schleudern seine Form, derzeit noch keinen Minuspunkt entdeckt.


----------



## Fie (5. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

also bei Louis gibt es grad ein Angebot. Vielleicht ist es ja was zum Biken.

http://www.louis.de/_401441a7235eb96a07a7300adb77f170c3/index.php?topic=artnr_gr&artnr_gr=209541

Für mich preislich absolut erschwinglich.


Grüßle

Micha


----------



## jusio (5. November 2009)

Auch ich als bekennende Frostbeule schwöre auf ORTOVOX !

Maschinenwäsche kein Problem, müffeln nicht und halten eine absolute Wohlfühltemperatur !


----------



## Votec Tox (5. November 2009)

Fie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> also bei Louis gibt es grad ein Angebot. Vielleicht ist es ja was zum Biken.
> http://www.louis.de/_401441a7235eb96a07a7300adb77f170c3/index.php?topic=artnr_gr&artnr_gr=209541
> 
> Micha



Nur als Tipp: bei Louis-Links zweimal draufklicken, sonst landet Ihr nur auf der Startseite und nicht bei der von Micha vorgeschlagener Funktionskleidung.

Wenn es richtig kalt ist, habe ich auch ein langärmliges Merinoshirt von _Icebreaker_ und eine lange Unterziehhose aus diesem _Schoeller_ Comf. Temp. Zeugs, das mit den Wachskügelchen, speichert angeblich die Wärme. Fazit ist, es wärmt und die Haut bleibt trocken.

Grüße!


----------



## damista (10. November 2009)

lara79 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal tolle WÃ¤sche von Medico, die Marke gibtÂ´s aber offenbar nicht mehr





			
				Swe68 schrieb:
			
		

> Von Medico habe ich noch eine uralte Laufhose - schade, dass es die nicht mehr gibt



Bei uns om Sport Scheck wird grad WinterfunktionswÃ¤sche von Medico abverkauft. Sowohl fÃ¼r Damen als auch fÃ¼r Herren. Set aus langem Oberteil und langer Hose fÃ¼r sehr gÃ¼nstige, reduzierte 25â¬.
Vielleicht schaut ihr mal in einem SportScheck bei euch in der NÃ¤he vorbei und habt auch GlÃ¼ck.
Scheinen aber tatsÃ¤chlich RestbestÃ¤nde zu sein


----------



## mtbbee (12. November 2009)

eben auf http://www.outdoor-broker.de/craft-pro-zero.html?___SID=U entdeckt: Craft Funktionsunterwäsche im zweier Pack recht günstig.


----------



## Fup (13. November 2009)

Hallo Mädels!

Ich trage gern die Skiunterwäsche von vaude, beim Langlaufen, Boarden, aber auch beim Biken. Ich finde, dass die Shirts gut am Körper anliegen und sehr gut die Feuchtigkeit wegtransportieren. Schön warm sind sie außerdem. Beim Langlaufen ziehe ich sie nur an, wenn es mehr als -5°C kalt ist - sonst sind sie mir noch zu warm 

Viele Grüße

Fup


----------



## eve77 (14. November 2009)

...dachte in meinem ersten richtigen Bikewinter auch, ich bräuchte warme Unterwäsche  und kam garnicht klar damit. Beim Berghochfahren wars einfach zu warm. Inzwischen ziehe ich das ganze Jahr über dünne (Sommer-)Unterhemden von Falke an. Die trocknen schnell, fangen nicht gleich an zu stinken und halten ewig. Die Jahreszeitenanpassung regle ich mit den mittleren und oberen Klamottenschichten. 

LG, eve77


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mervh (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe auch ein Set von Craft, damit bin ich sehr zufrieden, aber es war halt auch nicht allzu billig. Ich habe mir auch erst vor kurzem im Internet Unterwäsche bestellt, nämlich mittels Gutschein von Land's End. Die Qualität ist recht gut, den Geruchstest nach der Bike-Tour hat sie bestanden, jetzt interessiert mich noch wie lange sie hält und ob sie die Waschgänge gut übersteht. Ist aber sicher eine Alternative zu den teueren Marken.


----------

